# strange white lump on snail



## Lincolnsmommy (Sep 11, 2012)

My snail has this strange white lump on the side of his head. Looks like the head of a maggot.seems to be getting bugger rapidly.

Heres a pic.any ideas please?


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

Breeding. They mate by shooting "love darts" into each others neck. Not to worry at all.


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Yup that would be its genitals. Perfectly normal, all adults will display at some point to various extents often even when kept alone and some of them will randomly waggle them about. I'd suggest checking for eggs regularly hun to avoid any missed clutches hatching, and be prepared for the fact snails mating looks rather alien like. : victory:


----------



## Lincolnsmommy (Sep 11, 2012)

thank goodness for that! Thought i had injured him? Will defo keep an eye out for eggs eekkk . Thanks guys


----------



## PinklySmooth (Mar 25, 2013)

Make sure they have something to lay the eggs in...they lay a lot xD


----------

